# My crew :-)



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi everyone . I just recently joined the forum officially. I have 3 awesome chihuahuas, Kendall, Bailey and Braxton. Just thought I'd share some pics. I also have a new puppy on the way next week and couldn't be more excited. Anyway, here's my crew 
View attachment 39914
View attachment 39922
View attachment 39930
View attachment 39938



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

My youngest Braxton 9months
View attachment 39946



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Kendall 3yrs
View attachment 39954



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Bailey 3 yrs
View attachment 39962



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

They're adorable! Congrats on having such sweet babies!  And even more congrats on the puppy! My new baby is arriving today, so I know how excited you must be!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks so much! Your puppy is stunning!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks so much! Your puppy is stunning!


Thank you!  What color is your new pup?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I still have 10 more days :-(. Her arrival will be the most exciting and sad time all at once. As she will be here next Friday. Then Saturday my partner moves to Thailand to work for one year. Which is part of my reason for joining this forum. It's nice having people to talk to and to share likes and interests with. And I know I'm new here and it'll take some time to make friends. But I am looking forward to getting to know everyone . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Here's a pic. Her name is Ava. I received a video if her from her breeder yesterday. But it's a YouTube video, and I don't know how to upload it. We talked a ton about how Ava's doing and a but about her parents pedigree. I guess her parents are from champion bloodlines. Which is cool. Not that I'll ever show. I know nothing about showing lol.
View attachment 39970



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Welcome and congratulations! They are all beautiful!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Very cute crew!!


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> I still have 10 more days :-(. Her arrival will be the most exciting and sad time all at once. As she will be here next Friday. Then Saturday my partner moves to Thailand to work for one year. Which is part of my reason for joining this forum. It's nice having people to talk to and to share likes and interests with. And I know I'm new here and it'll take some time to make friends. But I am looking forward to getting to know everyone .


Sorry to hear about your partner - that must be hard.  I'm sure you'll pull through, though, with such amazing pups to keep you company.  I joined yesterday myself - I just moved into a new apartment by myself, with my older Chi, Shizuka, and having someone to share experiences with and talk to about my babies are some of the reasons I'm here too.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks ladies. Sorry you aren't feeling well Debra. I had sniffles for weeks that I can't get rid of. Congratulations on your new home. I'm sure you are very anxious and excited to be moving somewhere nice and warm. It was so cold yesterday and I was home alone with the pups and no power for a little bit. I'll be glad when it warms up a bit. I will be crossing my fingers Debra that you find your new home before February 3rd, which also happens to be my 31st birthday! . I feel I was in my twenties for only a hot second lol. 31 just seems like a bad dream lol. Luckily I can still pass for 25 lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

And Debra, I did finally get to speak to my breeder yesterday morning. Another friend of my was wonder if she'd have any upcoming litters this spring. She just recently bred one of her long coat girls and said she will see in a few weeks if the pregnancy takes. Anyhow, she actually breeds yorkies, and her and her daughter Jen breed long coat chihuahuas. They have champion bloodlines. If you wan to check them out, you can visit jenschihuahuas.com and click on Chloe's puppies, it's at the top page you should be able to view photos of Ava and her brothers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh, I didn't been notice the pics - what a lil' beauty! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you! I can wait to get my little angel home!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

I know how you feel - I hope the time flies by and you'll get her home soon - you'll love it! I adore having my Molly around!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thankyou! 9 more days to go. Feels like an eternity :-D


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Awwww beautiful!!x


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

lovely fur family !


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful fur babies all of them, and your new girl is sooo cute 



x


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

They are all adorable! Thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I will let the gang know, and hopefully their heads don't get too big lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Your chis are beautiful!! Can't wait until you get your new little girl. So glad you join CP! I'm sorry your partner will be gone for a year, but there are so many friendly people here to talk to and so much to see I'm hoping time will fly for you. I love that striped mink bed in your pics.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks so much! You are to sweet! That bed is from homegoods, it was another great find from homegoods. But I have to give the credit to my boyfriend for spotting it! . Yes it will be sad when Fred leaves. Good news is it's a great opportunity for him, and he will be home every 12 wks. I'm hoping I can visit this summer. That would be cool. I'm so glad I joined this forum too! It's so nice to share common likes and interests with people from all around the world! About 8 more days til my baby comes home and I can't wait! I will be posting crazy pics :-D


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Love that bed!! Ooooooh, a bf that can spot a bed like that--I wish hubby had shopping skills like that! It really is so nice to talk to such great people with common interests.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks! He has great taste! And he even shops for the dogs occasionally. Not to mention we take turns splitting good costs, vet bills and treats. I'll say he's a keeper! And thanks for the compliments, it's the first bed we've bought for the dogs that they actually use.! I hope I'm lucky enough to find another.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

*food costs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

